# Another nice one in central WI



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Found this one. The realtor doesn't have it listed under farms for some reason so it's hard to find unless you dig.
The folks that owned it used to make and sell their own outdoor furniture as well as some other things. It's right along a main highway with access. Some acres with it. 
Buildings look decent.
Again, not a realtor or connected to the property in any way. Just think WI is the best place to be and like to share...


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

any link?


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

http://idxsys.com/rets-kramer-schif...id=1&search=Search&C_MLSNo=1705044&listpage=1

Didn't work, maybe this time...


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

sammyd said:


> http://idxsys.com/rets-kramer-schif...id=1&search=Search&C_MLSNo=1705044&listpage=1
> 
> Didn't work, maybe this time...


Link leads you to a fill in the blank form.....?


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

jeeze their website is hard to work with..
https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/4916-Silver-Leaf-Rd-Edgar-WI-54426/2093189046_zpid/
maybe a link through zillow.


----------

